# Two handle Delta tub/shower valve clogged.



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok so I solved this problem with a two handle delta shower valve, it was clogged after it entered the valve, good pressure to the brass body, I ensured there was good pressure to the stems. both hot and cold through the spout/shower head equal pressure, very low flow, did not open wall the remove the valve.

Now tell me what I did to restore the pressure to this valve?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

You used the process I described here?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I told you wall was not opened to take out the valve. So how could I solve it by not taking valve apart?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok did not read into your post, your close to what I did, but air was not used in this case.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

OK this is what I did, shut hot side down at heater, remove stem from hot side of shower valve, remove shower head, screw on a FIP to F Hose adapter on shower head, remove tub spout, attach out side hose to the shower attachment, hold hand over tub spout stub and have someone turn on the water full force from hose outside, hopefully the will force any debris back though the hot port side on the valve, since I needed water pressure to back flow into the valve, I had to keep the house cold under pressure for use. this is way I choose to back pressure through the hot side of the valve.

It worked, had to perform these steps twice to fully free it up.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Nest time try my compressor trick.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don't really carry a compressor around on the truck, but sure it will work very well.


----------

